# STEROIDS for GED



## Gio111ca (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi All, just wondering if some people here are using *steroids* for GED and at what stage is it's usage recommended.

My endo prescribed me some a few months ago but I have never taken any after reading the side effects and how powerful these pills were. I also read that it should be used in only serious cases of GED, but I am wondering what is meant by serious?

I myself have puffy bags under eyes. My vision has not been affected by GED but it seems I have recently been feeling some severe pushing and pressure in the back of my eyes, it doesn't last all day, it comes and goes. I was wondering if I should start taking these steroids and how long it takes for the effects to work. I also noticed my left eye seems puffy and I read on the net is is blepharochalasis syndrome?

Thank you all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gio111ca said:


> Hi All, just wondering if some people here are using *steroids* for GED and at what stage is it's usage recommended.
> 
> My endo prescribed me some a few months ago but I have never taken any after reading the side effects and how powerful these pills were. I also read that it should be used in only serious cases of GED, but I am wondering what is meant by serious?
> 
> ...


I did take the pred for my eyes. However, if I were doing this, I would be seeing a Board Certified Ophthalmologist for my eyes, not an endocrinologist. Much can be done for your eyes and they must be treated independently of the thyroid.


----------



## Gio111ca (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Andros, I had an appointment today with my ophthalmologist and he said my GED was mild on me, so he wants to see if it does go away by itself without anything else, but told me to contact him should an emergency or change arise, guess it's good news and I am lucky in that regard.

I figure I have GED for 1 year + 1/2 now, so maybe it's coming to an end with this, will see.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Out of curiosity, Gio111ca, are your doctors in a small town? The reason I ask is because where I live the doctors don't step on another doctor's toes by prescribing meds for a condition not in their field. Instead, if I had been in your shoes, my endo would have made a call to an ophthalmologist and got an appointment for me right away and let the eye doctor do the prescribing.

I realize this is all after the fact in your case, but I am just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Gio111ca (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi CA-Lynn's, I am in Montreal, so I guess you can say it's a big town.

My endo prescribed me some steroids a few months back just in case I needed it, which I didn't. And the only reason he did the prescription is because it takes 6 months here to be able to get an appointment at the ophthalmologist, but the latter should do the prescription if required, you are right.

My ophthalmologist actually specializes in oculoplastic surgery and he is very familiar with GED.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gio111ca said:


> Hi Andros, I had an appointment today with my ophthalmologist and he said my GED was mild on me, so he wants to see if it does go away by itself without anything else, but told me to contact him should an emergency or change arise, guess it's good news and I am lucky in that regard.
> 
> I figure I have GED for 1 year + 1/2 now, so maybe it's coming to an end with this, will see.


I am so glad to hear that you are seeing an ophthalmologist and yes, maybe it will burn out. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Gio111ca (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, thx Andros.


----------

